# I.d Bare Minerals - anyone have a before & after?



## pieced (Mar 1, 2006)

Since so many are raving about i.d mineral foundation, can someone show me a picture of the before and after results. I would be really greatful...


----------



## pieced (Mar 2, 2006)

Any body???:icon_conf


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

I can take pics later when i go home.. I dont rave about it though coz i hate it on my combi skin LOL!


----------



## pieced (Mar 2, 2006)

Ahh would you, I would be really greatfull...


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

I might end up staying in my boyf's tonight so if i do, i cant take pics til tomorrow. But i'll do them ASAP.

Janelle would be another great chick for that because she loves BM!


----------



## crrista (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi pieced,

Here is a tutorial w/a before/after.

http://community.livejournal.com/bareescentuals/21179.html?view=86203#t86203


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Pieced.. i tried to take pics tonight but they turned out crap. And tonight i was just reminded how much i hate BM so im not the best person for this job LOL!

Sorry


----------



## pieced (Mar 4, 2006)

I understand, it's O.K, thanks for the effort though...


----------



## pieced (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for that link, it helped...


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG that tutorial was awesome! She looked really good after!

The only thing I am confused about is if Bare Minerals and Bare Escentuals are TWO DIFFERENT brands? I thought they were the same - why two names? Gosh!

And I hate to be a whiner but that seemed like a lot of work. I am a no fuss girl. I am used to using pressed powder foundation with the sponge. Takes me like 5 mins at the most to do my face with foundaiton.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 4, 2006)

cool link, crrista! thanks.

pieced, sorry i can't help. i don't use it.

lorrine, it's the same thing! it's bare escentuals's product. the name of the foundation kit is bare minerals.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

I looks like a lot of work in the pics but it actually is pretty quick to do. I love mine, will probably never use another.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 5, 2006)

I DO I DO I DO!!!

I'll post some tonight when I get home!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cant wait to see it Jamie!


----------



## Min (Mar 5, 2006)

Just wanted to know what kind of coverage can you get from this?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 5, 2006)

That tutorial was awesome. She looks great, but until she does her hair, etc. I don't really see a significant difference that would make me want to go out and buy it.


----------



## Critters0310 (Mar 5, 2006)

wow the tutorial was awesome... I have to admit i am a bit surprised. I didnt know if what i thought about the line but now i might have to investigate a bit more into it.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 5, 2006)

I know Lina uses this, and her skin looks lovely, maybe you could rope her in to do pics?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been wanting to try this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anxious to see pics! The pics on the tutorial didn't load for me. :wassatt:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for this link it was very informative and helpful!


----------



## pieced (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah me too, I've heard so much about them, I was just curious...


----------



## pieced (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you...:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2006)

Crrista, that is so amazing. :clap Love how it gives a natural look on you.


----------



## crrista (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry if I confused anyone but that is not me in the tutorial! I do wear BE and it does give a very natural look but I definitely can't take credit for this :laughno: . Actually I would post a pic. but my skin is looking really good right now (knock on wood!) and I'm afraid the before/after wouldn't be very dramatic.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 6, 2006)

Bare Minerals is cool. Just not for me. It's too fresh/clean looking once applied. I guess it for chicks who are going for the Le Natural look. I, on the other hand, like to look fakie, lol. Pile on the 10lbs of makeup on me, thanx. :laughing:


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so curious about BM too! My friend uses BM and it looks fantastic on her, but she has really fair, creamy skin as opposed to me who has darkish tan south asian skin (like Pieced!), so I wonder if it would look as natural and flawless as it does on my friend. Would mineral veil make darker people look ashy?


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 11, 2006)

Here Ya go.

I hope this helps


----------



## pieced (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you so much Jamie, that was really helpful...


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice Jamie, I like BE gives you a natural look


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it b/c it is so light and natural!

I hate cakey like makeup... ick!

Thanks.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm glad!

I love BE they make a great product! It covers nicely but not cakey.

I hate putting on foundation but not anymore!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool Jamie that looks really good:clap I also use Bare Minerals in medium and tan, but I have a problem because this foundation accentuates my pores. Does anyone have this problem? Is there a way to make this look better? Is it the way that I am applying it?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

I find it accentuates my pores too and my wrinkles and my dark circles and any bumps!!!!! :scared:

Looks really pretty on Jamie though!!! I find it's good for a natural evened out look..... great for all you natural beauties!!!!! I personally need something a little more hard core!!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

So have you found anything better than this? what are you currently using? I saw some mineral foundation that my derm sells, next time I go for my facial I am going to ask how the coverage is I think the line is called mineral glo


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

I only use id minerals if I'm running to the corner store and I need a quick fix, other wise I use estee lauder's double wear (liquid foundation)but I think you might find it too heavy. They've been saying around here that apple cider vinegar toner helps reduce pore size???


----------



## dragueur (Mar 13, 2006)

i got my BE starter kit y'day and i tried it after watching the DVD since i have a wedding to attend that night. All i can say is WOW. i couldnt see traces of pwder foundation whatsoever when i look closely in the mirror. it's like im not wearing anything...i did around 3layers i think coz it really depends what kind of coverage you want.


----------



## XOffendr (Mar 15, 2006)

I go back and forth on the Bare Minerals...It offers great coverage but sometimes I think it makes my skin look too dry and.........well, powdery. Maybe I'm just too hasty in my application, though. I think I'll try Philosophy's Supernatural, next. I hear it's not as shiny.

One thing I will say is that B.E. photographs amazingly well...Here's my B.E. face in Fairly Light (which is still a little too yellow, but I don't get any demarcation).


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 15, 2006)

great thread.. makes me want to buy starter kit :sdrop:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2006)

I have combination skin, and I use bareMinerals. It looks good, except I still have more shine than I want on my forehead and nose. It could just be me and how I see myself too though. I can take pictures if you still want some, I just can promise how soon I can post them.

FYI, for whoever asked, bareMinerals is the same company as Bare Escentuals. You may also hear of them as M.D. Formulations. It's all the same company though. I think bareMinerals is more makeup, Bare Escentuals is more skin care and perfumes, and M.D. Formulations is yet more skin care.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow that tutorial is awesome. Theres a huge difference between the before and after photo. Amazing! :clap I'll take into consideration jumping over to BE. :sdrop:


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! I watched the tutorial, and it's definitely more in depth than the DVD that comes with the starter kit. They just move WAY too fast on the DVD, and you don't really feel like you've been given a lot of information. I checked into the tutorial, and this morning tried it the way she said ~ By grinding, not "buffing." Let me tell you, HUGE difference! Problem is, I think I can actually go back down from Tan to Medium if I'm going to grind... I'll still try to get pics on here soon!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh boy! Not another lemming. If I could get the same clean, natural look without foundation than I'd be all for it. Ebay has samples and the BE website has videos, so I could start there.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2006)

The Kabuki Brush and I have a hate/hate relationship. It hates to NOT shed and pile on me, and I hate that it does that! Does your brush do that, or anyone's brush for that matter? I've thought about buying a different Kabuki brush by another company, but just haven't done it yet.

I'm a weird skin tone, so it's ALWAYS been a problem for me to find a color that looks good. In the Fall and Winter I'm more golden with a yellow undertone, but in the Summer I'm more golden brown with a "pinkish" undertone (Spring is neutral for me). As I live in NY, it's a wee bit cold out now so I haven't gotten a lot of sun to any extent! In which case, I think Tan is a little too dark right now if I use the Kabuki brush. However, the FAFB would be perfect.


----------



## pieced (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking good, you have very healthy glow to your face...


----------



## XOffendr (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks... I pretty much totally attribute that to my bathroom lighting. lol


----------



## robinm (Mar 15, 2006)

I use larenim - it's cheaper (less advertising, none as far as I know?) and less harsh on the skin. I love it!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

May I ask what kind of bulbs you have?


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmm... Just curious, but cheaper in what regard? bareMinerals foundation sells for $25 and Larenim sells for $24.99, unless it's a "more for less" kind of cheaper. Also, they don't have SPF according to what I read. Well, they do but it's not like "real" SPF. I'm honestly not trying to invoke argument, I was just curious...


----------



## truthseeker (Mar 15, 2006)

You look GORGEOUS in your picture! For some reason I had a really bad experience with photos and B.E. and now don't wear it if I know I will be photographed. But you look great! Did you try the Fair color in the line? It is more pinky-beige, no real yellow in it. I have the same problem with the B.E. making me look dry sometimes, and I do use the Philosophy Supernatural (keep it in my purse when I wear the minerals for touch ups) and it is more matte and doesn't show pores or look or feel dry but for me it doesn't give the coverage that the other does. I DO use the concealer under it so it helps. If you don't need much coverage it will probably work well for you. I LOVE the little jar and sponge top applicator, that and the convenience is why I like it but like I said I just use it for touch ups. Give it a try, it is really nice and easy! Good luck!Chermarie


----------



## XOffendr (Mar 15, 2006)

Just average incandescents. Nothing special. You know how it is with bathroom lighting, though. For some reason, everything looks better in there.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 21, 2006)

I used Bare Minerals and i loved it. It gave good coverage and I didn't break out as much as i do with Mary Kay my present foundation. But they are very expensive.:clap


----------



## ThaLeena (Mar 21, 2006)

Yea, the price seems like a lot. I've been thinking about trying them. I suppose if I'd stop breaking out, I could save the hundreds of dollars on failed acne products and be in the black, so to say.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 21, 2006)

Get their kits

Sephora.com and Ulta.com have them for good prices.

I'll buy the one from Ulta from now on since I don't need the brushes.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll get Hubby to take some pics today. I would have done it sooner, but I didn't see this post:laughno: ! lol! Sorry I'll get to it asap! Luv Anyah:icon_smil


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 21, 2006)

ohh and to respond to a earlier post...

Bare Minerals has a spf of 15. I didn't buy it for that but I am happ yit's there! lol!

Anyah


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 21, 2006)

My mother uses it and loves it (bare minerals) I think she gets hers on QVC-it may be less expensive there.......My biggest fear was looking "powdery" and dry, even with my combo skin. All of the pics and tutorials have been very helpful.


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 21, 2006)

I've yet to try BE since my sampler set hasn't arrived but I've heard of the 'sandwich' method. Apply mineral veil first on areas where pores are visible/large then buff in your foundation then mineral veil again after to set makeup. That might solve big pores dilemma.

I've also heard that BE does emphasizes pores and dry areas on some people. Maybe an extra dose of moisturizer might help? Also try using BE's face rev-er upper, I hear it's really good.:icon_smil

Oh and btw, they say the 'shiny-ness' of BE is due to bismuth oxychloride. Those with sensitive skin might get breakouts from this. There are a lot of bismuth-free mineral makeup out there. A few of them are cheaper and let's you buy samples online first before you buy the whole pot.:icon_smil


----------



## pieced (Mar 21, 2006)

Waiting eagerly for the pictures...

Since this is my post, it's only fair that I also put up a before and after pic, I do this as soon as I get my camera...


----------



## dragueur (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm loving BE now...i have very oily skin/acne prone/large pores and i usually blot 2-3 sheets of oil control films on my oily face even with loose powder dust over my foundation, BUT with BE, i dont need to blot anymore. The minerals absorbs the oils and my face isn't shiny anymore nor it is drying, there is oil but it's not that greasy, shiny or anything that would make me reach for my oil sheets, it kind of gives a dewy effect, i guess. And, it doesnt really look that i have foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sadlrl (Mar 22, 2006)

the starter kits come with face rev-er upper, and it made me break out big time. 

it seems to be better for dry skin... my mom took it before i could throw it away and really loves it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I didn't even see this thread! I can take pics for you... I'll probably do it tomorrow after work for ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pieced (Mar 22, 2006)

Please do so, so that everyone can see...:clap:clap:clap


----------



## dragueur (Mar 22, 2006)

the revver upper seems to be working fine with me. i have very oily skin btw. this actually helps the minerals to stick better for a flawless look. i wouldnt wear the revver upper alone tho' as it makes my skin a bit shiny.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 22, 2006)

yay! I cant wait :clap


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, where are they??? :icon_smil

I ordered some samples off Ebay and watched the 2 hour QVC special on BE tonite. The reviews are sooooo very mixed but we shall see!


----------



## brandycupcakes (Mar 29, 2006)

I use Bare Minerals. I don't know if I'm going to use it again once it runs out. I think it's made my skin slightly wacky since I started using it.

The ones where I have all black hair is before bare minerals. The blue shirt is without makeup and the black scarf/kiss shirt is with a liquid(cover girl) foundation and just eyeliner.

I actually used bare minerals for a quick photoshoot I did. The green wall is from it and the one with me wearing this colorful scarf brown jacket is the same night, just before we left and I'm under a flash. So it's realistic I guess. But I'm wearing the foundation kinda heavy. I don't like to wear heavy foundation normally.

The next to last one is me and my friend. (I am the asian one, incase it's not clear of who I am.) But anyway, This after wearing it ALL freaking day. We took these at 1 AM and uhh..it is NOT pure enough to sleep in. It feels quite disgusting.

I am getting more pimples since I started using it...So..I don't know if I'll buy anymore of this stuff. But I will miss how quick I put on foudation and how non-messy it is.


----------



## jen19 (Mar 29, 2006)

&lt;TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR height="100%" width="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off"&gt;no pics, but I use it. My skin has improved, due to no more heavy foundation. Yes, it can look powdery, the trick is to not use too much and to keep your skin moisturized and exfoliated.

Also, it really isn't expensive. You use such small amounts, it last forever and think about it - even drugstore makeup runs at least $10 for a decent brand of liquid foundation, then another $10 for the powder - with BE, u r only using one thing, the foundation IS powder, and a $25 jar will lasts me at least 4 to 6 months.

It stays on, with minimal touch up, even in east coast humidity, even when you are sweaty. Lots of great, fun colors to choose from. The shadows, especially the glimmers, are so pretty... I don't use the lip stick, glosses, mascaras or eye pencils, I'm already happy with my favorites I've been using for years, but I love the rest. One of the best things is that it's fun to have a different way to apply makeup, after so many years of doing it one way.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"&gt;&lt;TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

I say, if you are intrigued, get a sample kit for $45 to $60 and give it a try.

Even if you hate it, you'll come away with the 3 nice makeup brushes you get with the kit. ( a kabuki, a face brush, a concealer brush ) OR you'll be like me, going back to the store every other day for another thing from the BE collection!

For the person who mentioned wanting to try new brushes, check out Japonesque brushes at Ulta - their Bronzer Brush (its a Kabuki) is awesome!!!


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

thx for letting us know .... i've always wanted to try it since i saw the infomercials .. but ... it's so time consuming .... and i don't have that much time to put on makeup every morning


----------



## brandycupcakes (Mar 29, 2006)

Umm..really if I was just putting on the foundation..it would take me a like 2 or 3 minutes. You just have to know how to apply it and it's not real hard.


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

i know it's not hard ... but it's just time consuming ... 1st put on one layer .. then ..... etc .....

... with foundation u just "slap" it on and you're ready to apply blush , mascara .. etc


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, it took me long enough to get my ugly mug on here with a before and after pic. I apologize it took so long! I was waiting to receive my digital camera before I took the pics. Try not to laugh too hard *lol* (FYI, I don't think the lighting in the room helps me)

The picture without BE is the one on the left (ew!) and the one w/ BE is on the right... I'm wearing the foundation in Medium Beige w/ Glee on my cheeks, Mineral Veil over everything, and Stila mascara... That's it


----------



## pieced (Mar 29, 2006)

You look great, on the first pic, you are glowing, but on the second pic, it looks better, but with the natural glow still there. And you eyes, they look beautiful...


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a different pic I took a little later... It looks somewhat better... I didn't realize my uneven skin tone looked that bad... I don't recall it looking like that before.... Yowza!!!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, your skin looks perfect in this picture. Looks really smooth and blemish free.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2006)

Awww.... Thanks! :hehe:

I try... I don't really use BE a lot anymore as I've become addicted to Stila Cosmetics... The kabuki brush and I don't get along, but I used the Heavenly Face Brush today... That worked A LOT better!!!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 30, 2006)

I really am excited to try BE but I am kinda leary since the reviews are so mixed. I really wanted a kabuki brush and was watching QVC one day and saw some makeup Joan Rivers had on and one thing was a pink swirl all-over-the-face color with a kabuki brush and I got it. However, the makeup was all broken when I got it, it was packaged great but who knows what happens during shipping so I sent it back for a new one and haven't gotten that back yet to try the kabuki brush. I just ordered some small BE samples off Ebay so we will see. I have this opinion that there is SOMETHING out there to take care of EVERYTHING so I am on the hunt!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck! Hopefully you like it. I ended up falling in love with Stila Cosmetics. It gives me a completely natural look, and it doesn't seem to wear off or transfer to clothing. Perfect everytime. BE and I just don't seem to like each other some days *lol* I think I need to get the Tinted Mineral Veil because I have had days where the regular one made me look weird... They say it's translucent, but I dunno.... It's the only thing my aunt and her best friend will use... Their collections are getting immense *lol*


----------



## jen19 (Mar 30, 2006)

&lt;TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR height="100%" width="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off"&gt;I don't know why people think BE takes so long to apply- its the exact opposite. Especially if you are in a hurry. You don't get the lines and obvious difference from bare skin to makeup like you have w/ regular foundation, so there is no blending. A light application is really all you need, unless you want a heavier, powdery look. Just swirl the brush over your face, &amp; add some color to your cheeks. I have yet to buy their blush cause the all over face colors like warmth, glee or warm radiance are enough! If you want a no fuss quick makeup look, you have to try this. Its so versatile, and when you want to go all ot, it will do that for you too!

My favorites from the line are the Warm Radiance face color, its really orange in the jar but is soooo natural and pretty on, and the Devotion Glimmer shadow, which I smudge all around my eyes, its a smokey purple plummy color that has a fine shimmer to it-- so sexy! The one thing I can say about BE, besides the quality, is that it is FUN to put on! And you can mix the BE products with your other makeup, there are no rules saying you have to be all BE!

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"&gt;&lt;TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## pieced (Apr 25, 2006)

Since this was my thread, it's only fair that I also post some before and after pics...

First and second pics are _*Before*_, and third and fourth ones are *After*


----------



## LVA (Apr 25, 2006)

u're skin b4 looks beautiful ....


----------



## Min (Apr 25, 2006)

You look great! Im using mineral MU also but its a different brand. Im finding out that different brands have different coverages.


----------



## pieced (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you. I've had a lot of acne scars, and right now I'm using the Avon Anew 2step peel (only my 3rd day), and it's working wonders for my skin already...


----------



## pieced (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you, I couldn't find any other mineral foundation here in Sweden, so I have to live iwth BE for the time being, but I owuld love to try other brands...


----------



## LVA (Apr 25, 2006)

okay ... u're like the 100th person who has said something good about this Avon Anew peel ... i'm realliii lemming it now ... but just spent $200 ... so ... trying to go on a no buy ... lol


----------



## pieced (Apr 25, 2006)

It's definatly worth the $20, and on ebay it's around $10. I got mine of ebay, and with shipping and everything, it was just $20, and it's so worth, because my skin before was just horrible...


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 25, 2006)

Pieced you look beautiful! the bare minerals really suits your skin! and your skin on the b4 pics looks glowing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> X


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi,

I've been using Bare Escentuals for over a year now. I started with the infomercial kit and then I buy stuff on QVC and Ulta. I am on quite a few medications so my skin which has always been extremely oily and acne prone is now combination with oily and dry patches with awful redness on my cheeks and large pores. If my skin is overly dry in areas, it does show more so just use a good moisturizer or a primer.

I am a makeup fanatic and I have used many different foundations from low end to high end. I like the BE because I don't feel it on my skin and it doesn't cake up. I use tinted mineral veil first, then about 3 coats of the foundation concentrating on the red areas and then one finishing coat of the tinted mineral veil. It only takes a few minutes, practice makes perfect.

My skin looks good and my husband really likes it on me.

I don't have the courage to show a before picture (believe me it is NOT PRETTY) but here is an after.

Marilyn


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 25, 2006)

You look gorgeous! You can't see a single flaw on your skin!!

I have been using BE for a couple of weeks and I love it too. At first I didn't think the coverage was going to be good enough but it is just perfect and my skin looks much better with BE than other regular foundations. It is way more natural looking.

I find it interesting that you use the tinted mineral veil first. I never thought of that. I use the regular mineral veil after I put on the foundation. You look as if you have light skin. I use Fairly Light Foundation. I wonder if the tinted veil would be too dark?


----------



## pieced (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you Katie, imy skin is glowing thanks to the Avon 2step peel, it's a bit bumpy at the moment...


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 25, 2006)

Mari you look fab! I love mineral makeup too. Although I don't use bare minerals, I use Lily Lolo (a UK based site). The damage that liquid foundation did is still here with me today. Anyways I love mineral makeup its great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 25, 2006)

I love Bare Escentuals. It's the only brand of makeup that actually felt and did good to my skin. It totally eradicated the pimple farm on my chin. As I kept saying to my friends over and over, I will never ever use any other foundation for my face as long as I live (hopefully BE will still be around by then). The procedure may look tedious but believe me, once you get used to it, you'll be able to swirl, tap and buff the foundation, mineral veil, clear radiance, well rested e/s concealer and multi-tasking bisque to cover minor blemishes in 3 minutes tops. It's my absolute HG of all time. :inlove:


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you.

I use the Medium Beige foundation since I am Latino and I have a bit of yellow in my skin. I love the Tinted Mineral Veil, I never use the regular one anymore. It just adds very little color, I honestly think that it would not be a problem. If you want, I will mail you a sample of the Tinted Mineral Veil (I have a new one that I got in a kit). Let me know.

Marilyn


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks!!! It takes some getting used to in the beginning but if you do only half of your face it is amazing the coverage you can achieve.

Marilyn


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 25, 2006)

Everyone looks great!!! I got rid of my BE... Might've been a dumb move, but I wasn't using it, and I figured someone else could get better use of it... I do still use the Glee though... Anywho, lovely ladies!!!


----------



## tandcmum (Apr 25, 2006)

I also tried BE and decided it wasn't for me. I think because i have a tendency towards dry sensitive skin it just ended up sitting on top and looking cakey and made my face feel very dry. I also found the coverage not brilliant, probably because i could only use so little because otherwise it just sat on top of my skin accentuated the few large pores i have and also accentuated the few lines i have, and even using the kabuki brush i found if i buffed it in too hard that made my face sore. I was quite dissapointed because i have seen so many people have great success with it and i really wanted to make it work but in the end i think it added years rather than take them off. I still have a few bits left from when i tried it and what i have started doing is mixing a little of the BE inwith some moisturiser and applying it with a sponge, it makes a great tinted moisturiser that way without the drying problems i was getting


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 26, 2006)

A trick to avoid enlarged pores with BE is to use the "sandwich method" often advised at beaddicts.com. Using a concealer brush, apply the mineral veil on oily areas and areas where pores tend to be enlarged, like the forehead, nose and the triangle of skin around the nose. Then buff the foundation, then buff mineral veil. Essentially, the foundation is "sandwiched" between two applications of mineral veil, and this works like magic in eradicating enlarged pores.

Here are a couple of my BE looks (sorry no before pic, I look much better with BE on :laughing: ):


----------



## LVA (Apr 26, 2006)

wut shade do u use ?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 26, 2006)

^ I use Light.


----------



## Min (Apr 29, 2006)

I used the Bare Minerals once &amp; found I had a reaction to the Bismuth in it :icon_cry: . I did however find an alternative that can actually be compared to BM

&amp; is bismuth free. So if any of you are allergic to bismuth or you just think BM is way to expensive I strongly encourage you to try everyday minerals before giving up or not trying minerals because of the cost. I love it &amp; have been wearing it for 2 months now.


----------



## monniej (Apr 30, 2006)

i think you might want to try philosphy mini peel pads. they have an aha and vitamin c. they seem to be working pretty good at tightening my pores and evening my skintone. and btw, i know what you mean about needing something a little more "heavy duty".


----------



## TW1NKLE (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, if you didn't say you had Bare Mineral's on your skin, I wouldn't even have notice. I opened the first picture, and said... "theres nothing wrong with her skin" and read what you had posted, and realized it was the after picture. It looks great ! :icon_bigg


----------



## TW1NKLE (Apr 30, 2006)

I have problems with uneven skin tones and large pores too. And I'm glad I came across what you had posted. I'm gonna be checking it out, Thanks sweets.


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

o .. thx u ... i think Light would be good for me too

do u use the BE kabuki ?


----------



## Thais (May 8, 2006)

Here is the link for the FOTD that i posted today. All my make up is Bare Escentuals. You can see my before and after.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=27266&amp;page=2

Hope this helps.

Thais


----------



## pieced (May 8, 2006)

It did help, Thanks, and it really is photogenic...


----------



## Thais (May 8, 2006)

Thank you. Did you end up buying BE make up?

Thais


----------



## xjackie83 (May 9, 2006)

you can get everything from very light coverage to coverage enough to cover freckles or facial birth marks. It's extremely light though so it doesn't feel like you have makeup caked on.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 9, 2006)

epp! Here we go! This is to show the coverage. As you can see in my "before" pic I have freckles, dark bags under my eyes, and uneven skin tone. With bareminerals I'm able to cover my freckles and dark bags and even out my skintone while still having a natural look instead of looking caked on.

I should have done two pics. One wear it's really light and you can still see my freckles and the one I posted. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (May 9, 2006)

amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (May 9, 2006)

wow what a difference!


----------



## pieced (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I did, and I also post a before and after pic. It's great for people who are in doubt about this product...


----------



## goddess13 (May 9, 2006)

Is there anything you can use to lighten the foudnation if it's too dark?


----------



## xjackie83 (May 9, 2006)

Most of the starter kits come with two different foundations that you pick. So you could choose a light and a medium-light. You can mix them together or use them seperately.


----------



## pieced (May 9, 2006)

First of all, don't buy it unless you've tried it on you entire face, and have seen it in "real" light, and if it's to drak, I suggest mixing it with mineral veils, or buying a very small amount from ebay for the fraction of the price. A good foundation is a great investment...


----------



## goddess13 (May 9, 2006)

Thank you *xjackie83* and *pieced*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Pieced*, I totally agree with your statement re: a good foundation is a great investment :clap


----------



## Summer (May 9, 2006)

I don't think BE covers well at all. And it doesn't last long during the day. Maybe like a 1/2 hr at most. Sad thing is, I haven't found anything better except for another mineral makeup line that you can only order through the internet. At least I can buy this at Sephora.


----------



## KellyB (May 9, 2006)

What a difference with the undereye circles. You look Great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lia (May 9, 2006)

You're making me wanna try those foundations. Unfortunately, at the moment there's no way i can try any of them


----------



## bluebird26 (May 9, 2006)

Cool!!


----------



## intonation (Jun 20, 2006)

Bare minerals is so great! I've been using it for a bout a week now, and for asian skin, this stuff works wonder! It's always hard to find one that matches JUST right.


----------



## LVA (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome to MuT! I'm also a fellow asian and i agree .. MMu is very forgiving in shades .. .it's so easy to find a match for any skin colors. I hated having the pink face when i wore liquid but w/MMu .. .it matches more w/my yellow skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## intonation (Jun 21, 2006)

After much hesitation... I'll contribute my part to this thread. It's titled Before and After pics after all.

before







after






It's a little bit too light for me: Medium and Medium Beige, Warmth, Mineral Veil, and Well-Rested eyeshadow.


----------



## Thais (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW Great results!!!


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome results! Love your hair too!


----------



## pieced (Jul 2, 2006)

It works great with your skin, it looks great, I don't think it's too bright at all...


----------



## Sprite7 (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks great on you! Very luminous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh I was going to post that! Thats a great tutorial!


----------



## feyera (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread was really helpful! I was thinking about purchasing BE foundation/concealer because I know I'm not allergic to the bismuth oxychloride (I don't get a reaction to the eyeshadows) and I think I might now since the results are really noticeable!


----------

